# Three arm banjo



## Chester (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi, my banjo broke on my atlas 10 54H lathe. My question is how do I get it off with out doing more damage? This is has two arm gears holder and a arm to hold it to lathe. Thanks Chester


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 16, 2013)

Lester, 

It might help if you attached a photo of the left end of your H10-54 showing the banjo and gears so that we have points that we could refer to.  And can see where it broke.

Robert D.


----------



## Chester (Feb 22, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Lester,
> 
> It might help if you attached a photo of the left end of your H10-54 showing the banjo and gears so that we have points that we could refer to.  And can see where it broke.
> 
> Robert D.



Hi, I am sorry for no pictures, I have a I Pad a can not find a way to do this. My problem is getting the banjo off the forward reverse gears. There is a molded woodruff key on one end and does not have pin on the other side in the gear box that I can see. I hope you can understand what I am saying, I know a picture would really help. Please any help or suggestion I will try. Thanks for viewing and hope to hear from you, Chester


----------



## AJ1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Can't answer your original question, but I'm also using an IPad, so I can help with the issue of uploading pics. I am using the free app Tapatalk to navigate this forum. First, get the pics saved to your IPad Camara Roll, e-mail, text message, Bluetooth, or whatever. Then, while responding to the post, click on the "hills and sun" icon at the bottom of the open reply. Click on "Camara roll", select the image, click "upload", choose image size. That should do it. As a test here is a pic of my new toy, I'm new to the forum and machining tools, just trying to help.


----------



## Chester (Feb 22, 2013)

AJ1 said:


> Can't answer your original question, but I'm also using an IPad, so I can help with the issue of uploading pics. I am using the free app Tapatalk to navigate this forum. First, get the pics saved to your IPad Camara Roll, e-mail, text message, Bluetooth, or whatever. Then, while responding to the post, click on the "hills and sun" icon at the bottom of the open reply. Click on "Camara roll", select the image, click "upload", choose image size. That should do it. As a test here is a pic of my new toy, I'm new to the forum and machining tools, just trying to help.



Hi, thanks I will try this in the next couple of days, glad you know how to do this, Chester


----------



## Chester (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi! This is the broken banjo still attached to the forward/reverse  box. The woodruff key is preventing me from getting the banjo off, the key is cast in. On the other side I cannot find a pin or something to remove the gear. Does anyone know how to do this. Thanks Chester.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 22, 2013)

The key is NOT cast in, it is locked in place with dried oils, dirt etc. take a sharp cold chisel or a wood chisel and pry one end up a bit and then a vise grip can grab it to finish pulling it out. After that you will naturally slide the broken banjo off the gear box stem. You may have to tap it a bit with your chisel but it will come out.
Pierre


----------



## Chester (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, I have done some hitting, but not real hard, worried about damage. I have never seen a key this hard to get out. I have look at this setup over and over, and you are right the only way this comes apart is to remove that key. I going to do as you stated, thanks, Chester


----------



## Chester (Feb 22, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> The key is NOT cast in, it is locked in place with dried oils, dirt etc. take a sharp cold chisel or a wood chisel and pry one end up a bit and then a vise grip can grab it to finish pulling it out. After that you will naturally slide the broken banjo off the gear box stem. You may have to tap it a bit with your chisel but it will come out.
> Pierre



You are right, I use a pin punch and chisel, with rocking and lifting with chisel it came out,(not too easy). As much I hit with chisel before I could not understand what was going on, that why I came to people who know. Know you did!!! Thanks so much, Chester


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 23, 2013)

Chester,

Sorry that I was tied up most of the day but you appear to have found the solution with help from Pierre.  I was going to suggest that you download the 10F illustrated parts manual, which would have answered your questions I think.  However, to do that I guess you would need something other than an I-phone or pad or ?  Anyway, the woodruff key seems to have been the key (pun intended).  If you dinged it up getting it out, they are fortunately dirt cheap.  

Robert D.


----------



## Chester (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, I was able to use the old woodruff key, rocking it back and forward with a pin punch seem to loosen it up and not doing to much damage.  Thanks to you and everyone I got it done and I purchase a new banjo, up and running now! I will take some pictures of it and my South Bend lathe soon, they are not painted but both are running, thanks to the people here. Thanks once more to everyone, Chester


----------

